# Case Baler



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok folks I need help on this one. I've found this old Case NCM baler, serial number 5359063. It has a V 4 cylinder Wisconsin engine on it. I would like to make a fair offer for this but have no idea what it may be worth. Would enjoy hearing your comments on this.
Thanks
caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/274e
<http://us.f2.yahoofs.com/users/3f6fb041_3d18/bc/274e/__sr_/639f.jpg?phedEoABQ.2Exf8m>
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That would make for an interesting project. I never saw one like that before.

Mark
:tractorsm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the running condition of this baler? Has it been up for last 60 years? Was "it running last time I used it" --- (refer to Chief's chart for this ole' line) --- It is a truly interesting item. I -will- own
a Dearborn/Wood Bros Square Baler one day to go with my 8N. 
I have always been really into these items for some reason. I think these units were from the mid 1940s (1944-45) and I believe some of the NCMs were hand-tie and the NCM-T were sold with knotters. Check the pickup, plunger and needles for damage and significant wear. The problem with these is the parts availability. If the pickup mechanism is bad and the engine is non-running. I wouldn't give hardly anything --- as no one else is going to line up and buy it. If it was running and working, maybe get $300-500 --> max. for it in -restored- condition. From the looks of the pics, it is going to need some work to back into "running shape" (if that is what you intend to do with it) --- 


These balers were popular and while there are parts manuals and books available on em --- parts are limited. In fact, I have seen people just offer others to "take em away" for free simply b/c they have no real value and they are just occuping good space and making an eye sore on the property. What is it worth to you and what are your intentions with it? If just a piece of history to display I wouldn't give em more than $100 for it --- if it really means something to you than you might be in it for much more $ ---- 
:siren: 

Personally, I think he will take close to nothing to get rid of it and
have it hauled away. Ask him what he believes this old non-running machine with no parts availability that has been rusting away in his front lawn for last 60 years is probably worth? I would not even consider going above $200-300 unless you are 
really going batty over it. :kookoo: 

Try to get em to realize your situation and the true value of this 
oxidized lawn ornament. I say $100 is fair and his help winching 
this item onto your trailer. 

YMMV.
:friends:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if you could find a weight for it try making an offer as to what it would be worth if he sold it for scrap iron. i have had pretty good luck with that method although you do run the odd guy that thinks scrap is worth a fortune. my reply to them is where are they paying that kind of money i have some i need to get rid of after wich you can usually end up with a fair price. good luck


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *That would make for an interesting project. I never saw one like that before.
> 
> Mark
> :tractorsm *


It's a first for me to. Other than tires it looks fairly complete. Big wrist pin that runs the plunger looks like very little wear. I'ts ainteresting piece.  
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Try to get em to realize your situation and the true value of this
oxidized lawn ornament. I say $100 is fair and his help winching
this item onto your trailer

Andy,
I was thinking under a 100.00. As excited as I am about getting it , it will still require some work getting it to work. I mainly would like to get it running enough to pull in a parade. Thanks for the response Andy.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Would LOVE to hear if you can get it --- Offer em $50 and take it.


Take lots of pics and have fun!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *if you could find a weight for it try making an offer as to what it would be worth if he sold it for scrap iron. i have had pretty good luck with that method although you do run the odd guy that thinks scrap is worth a fortune. my reply to them is where are they paying that kind of money i have some i need to get rid of after wich you can usually end up with a fair price. good luck *


Bear,
I've asked the guy a few times what he thought it may be worth and he said whatever I thought it might be worth. Well I told him I would try to find out. I offered him 50.00 and he he didn;t say yes or no. So I will see if he will take it. Like I said before I would like it just forr a parade once a year.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it is nice to have something that goes with your tractors


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *it is nice to have something that goes with your tractors *


I bought an old 3 bottom plow P&O plow to pull in parades but just thought a Case baler would be so much nicer    
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Caseman
Ifin you get it, I don't know if you have any experience with those V4's but be very careful cranking that thing they have to be the nastiest thing in the world for kicking back. We had one on a J D wire tie baler and it hurt just about everyone that ever touched it.
Archie:canada:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *Caseman
> Ifin you get it, I don't know if you have any experience with those V4's but be very careful cranking that thing they have to be the nastiest thing in the world for kicking back. We had one on a J D wire tie baler and it hurt just about everyone that ever touched it.
> Archie:canada: *


Archie,
Thanks for the advise, I was just thinking how one cranks it, I will have to see if there is a crank for it. I see your from Canada, what part are you in? I will be going to MB and SK at the end of the month.
caseman-d


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Caseman
I'm in southern Ontario-- Hamilton actually The crank for that is very short aprox a 6" throw, we only ever pulled up on the crank never try to spin it
Archie:canada:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would be looking at a way to add an electric starter to that contraption. I would NOT want to hand crank that beast. Good way to break an arm or worse. Looks like an interesting project. So are you the proud owner Caseman?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I think I would be looking at a way to add an electric starter to that contraption. I would NOT want to hand crank that beast. Good way to break an arm or worse. Looks like an interesting project. So are you the proud owner Caseman? *


Chief,
Electric starter would be nice, but then I would have to put a alternator or generator on it to keep the battery charged    

It's not looking good, guess I showed to much intrest in it.   . I finally got him to name a price and it's way higher than what he led on to what he wanted for it. I'm not saying the deal fell through, it's just that I don't want it bad enough to pay his price. I am thinking of making a counter offer and see what he says. I will keep you all informed.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was thinking about a quick disconnect for a battery so you could just hook up the battery for the start and disconnect it and put it back in the shop. Charge it with a battery charger.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I was thinking about a quick disconnect for a battery so you could just hook up the battery for the start and disconnect it and put it back in the shop. Charge it with a battery charger. *


No more than what it would be used that would be the best way. Thats the nice thing about mags you can use a battery all summer if thats all you use the battery for. I some times use jumper cable to start thingd with.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I bought the baler, I'm trying to find tires for it so I can haul it home. It's only 10 miles from home so I could pull it home if I needed to. Will provide more info once I get it home. Looks like it might take more to get it running than first thought.
caseman-d


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So how much extra did the interest cost you on this one?  

Good luck with it! I love balers!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *So how much extra did the interest cost you on this one?
> 
> Good luck with it! I love balers!
> ...


Andy,
It cost me 75.00 and I have to find him a piece of horse drawn equipment. I'm sure I can find something cheap          
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *I bought the baler, I'm trying to find tires for it so I can haul it home. It's only 10 miles from home so I could pull it home if I needed to. Will provide more info once I get it home. Looks like it might take more to get it running than first thought.
> caseman-d *


Thats great caseman keep us posted on how everything goes.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Great find there! 
My family had one of these when I was back in Ireland. We use to charge the equivalent of about $1.00 per bale for cutting, raking, & bailing of first 100 small square bales, then $.75 per bale up to 500. We would easily go through 10,000 bale cuts a season and just had to pay extra mind to the wild sheep and goats since they often love a nice clean raked cut. I remember lots of fond memories of these units and if you have any questions with regard to it, please let me know. 

-LC


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *Great find there!
> My family had one of these when I was back in Ireland. We use to charge the equivalent of about $1.00 per bale for cutting, raking, & bailing of first 100 small square bales, then $.75 per bale up to 500. We would easily go through 10,000 bale cuts a season and just had to pay extra mind to the wild sheep and goats since they often love a nice clean raked cut. I remember lots of fond memories of these units and if you have any questions with regard to it, please let me know.
> 
> -LC *


Luckycharms,
Thanks got the post, I'm sure I will be having lots of questions. I'll wait till I get it home and get the chains oiled up. 
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

glad to hear you got the baler good luck with it. sounds like luckycharms could be of some help on the project


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Lucky, thanks for the offer to help! You better go read up and get ready, as Caseman-D will be bombarding you with lots of Q's soon! Good to see you again. 

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I gained a little on the baler today. I got tires on it and pulled it about 10 miles to where I work. It looks like a different machine once I got tires on it and out of the weeds. Seemed to pull good between 20-25 mph. I wasn't sure how well the one tire would hold up and the the other one had a little wobble, rim might have been bent a little. Hopefully more pictures shortly.          
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good to hear you got it. is it going to be ready to put up hay this year?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Not fair. I am still looking for one too! 

:furious:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *good to hear you got it. is it going to be ready to put up hay this year? *


Bear,
Considering the lack of rain here I may have to take it else where if I was to put up hay this year with it.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Not fair. I am still looking for one too!
> 
> :furious: *


Andy,
Nice thing about this one I could bale without a tractor. All one needs is something to pull the baler with, like my piclup, it has air, comfotable seats, could even have a passenger, and even has cruise control.          .
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Andy,
> like my piclup, it has air, comfotable seats, could even have a passenger, and even has cruise control.          .
> caseman-d *


If its like my truck you would have to bale at 20MPH because the cruise dont work under that:driving: LOOK OUT HERE I COME:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Lucky, did you ever pull it around with something other than a tractor?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *glad to hear you got the baler good luck with it. sounds like luckycharms could be of some help on the project *


Thanks bear,
I'm in need of a carb for the Wisconsin motor. Does anyone know which carb its suppose to take, also will need a piece for the pickup.
caseman-d

additional photos


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

picture


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

picture 2


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *Great find there!
> My family had one of these when I was back in Ireland. We use to charge the equivalent of about $1.00 per bale for cutting, raking, & bailing of first 100 small square bales, then $.75 per bale up to 500. We would easily go through 10,000 bale cuts a season and just had to pay extra mind to the wild sheep and goats since they often love a nice clean raked cut. I remember lots of fond memories of these units and if you have any questions with regard to it, please let me know.
> 
> -LC *


Lucky, on the left side of the baler where the person sits that ties the bale there is a contraption with a handle on it. Do you know what this was used for. I am hoping it will show in the picture.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks better pulled out of the weeds.carb for a wisconsin like that should be fairly easy to find those v4's were on just about anything


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad your were able to get it home with little trouble. As always, thanks for the photos. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice pics, Caseman-D. Looks like you are missing the seat on the back! You gonna get someone to sit back there and tie knots? 
You know how to adjust the tension clamps for the baler jig? 
It looks like a really nice unit. Those Wisconsin engines V4 are everywhere. If you need a source, advise. I can get you in the right direction. I am sure that Lucky will chime in sometime soon to help you out. 

Hope the weather improves for ya.
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Looks like you are missing the seat on the back! You gonna get someone to sit back there and tie knots? 

Andy,
I have one of the seats in the back of the pickup. The guy is suppose to have the other seat. I know nothing about a baler so this will be a learning process for me. So once I get it all loosened up, replace chains, and belts I'll be asking lots of questions.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, thanks for sharing... All of that equipment in the background belong to you? Wow! Amazing amount of equipment. 
I am sure that good ole' Lucky will be checking in sometime this weekend if not this evening. He sounds like a good resource for all of this info for you.

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well, thanks for sharing... All of that equipment in the background belong to you? Wow! Amazing amount of equipment.
> I am sure that good ole' Lucky will be checking in sometime this weekend if not this evening. He sounds like a good resource for all of this info for you.
> 
> ...


No Andy all that equipment isn't mine, if you remember I said I got the baler as to where I work. So all tat equipment you see belongs to the dealership and to customers waiting for there stuff to get fixed. The baler is the only thing that is mine.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that bailer where you'll be taking lunch break for awhile? 

That's probably what I'd be doing.  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks REAL cool I will say that. And MUCH better dug out of the weeds. Buy I bet if the guy dug it out,PWed it, and sat it in his drive, he could have got more for it.   


Those V4's were a cool motor. My dad spent a few years, colectine, and rebuilding them. He had one running a Back hoe, he added to the back of a pickup, and picked up a parts one, and it just snowballed from there.[sure we ALL know how that happands] We had got rid of most of the parts, and pieces after he passed, but still have some stuff. I will see if I have a carb laying around.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

caseman did you see the case sp swather when you were here. we should have loaded it behind that tractor it would look good sitting beside that baler


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *caseman did you see the case sp swather when you were here. we should have loaded it behind that tractor it would look good sitting beside that baler *


Bear

Seems like I allways leave something behind. I probably did but don't remeber it. musta figured you needed to mow your yard once it quit raining        .
caseman-d

PS hoping to start the D engine switch today.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it is going to be quite the mowing project around here once we can get at it. good luck with the engine switch. we got a load of fertilizer in the shop trying to keep it dry so it doesn't clump otherwise i'd be swapping the engine into my z


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *it is going to be quite the mowing project around here once we can get at it. good luck with the engine switch. we got a load of fertilizer in the shop trying to keep it dry so it doesn't clump otherwise i'd be swapping the engine into my z *


Bear
hopefuuly I'll have a full report on project in tome for the 10 o'clock news.
caseman-d


----------

